# Navydoc's Farewell Herfn' Tour



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well it all started when we found out he was leaving and we had to party like its 1999 before he left. Hit da clubs..


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

If the NavyDoc tour comes to the UK, let me know! How's Hong Kong?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Then..Da Klugs shot in town to do some damage. Butch and Sundance Remember.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

How did the chicks get so ugly so fast in the second pic ! :r 

Doc,as always looks like a good time was had at your party. My advice stick with the first group of chicks ! The second group looks a little ....

Great pics boys. Looks like a real fun time.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Then..Da Klugs shot in town to do some damage. Butch and Sundance Remember.


Looks like Tony Soprano and the gang having dinner discussing what Habano Merchant that they are going to hiest next.

Great Pics. I wish I lived closer.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Next thing ya know were loading up a POD with all his furniture and belongings..Man, reality sets in then. Better get on the road and do more herfn'.Next stop The FloydP's..


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Time to get on the road and Off to the next stop, Maryland to throw down with his long time friends.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

crap, how did i miss this? I would have been in VA beach for this!

on the way to the floyds, swing by richmond!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great Photos !

Paul

You better dam well stay safe and keep in touch when you can.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Smoking the best, Drinking the best and doin some serious card playing with the best.The next morning, got out of Dodge with the Dog Rockets for the real trip to Afganistan and head home to rest up for tonight. Tonight is gonna be the local herf at Croc's. Many will be there and its the Grand Finally of this Herf run.Maybe :r .. Probably Pauls final herf til he gets back. If your with in 2 hrs from here. Jump in the car and Bring It!http://www.crocsrestaurant.com/


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Smoking the best, Drinking the best and doin some serious card playing with the best.The next morning, got out of Dodge with the Dog Rockets for the real trip to Afganistan and head home to rest up for tonight. Tonight is gonna be the local herf at Croc's. Many will be there and its the Grand Finally of this Herf run.Maybe :r .. Probably Pauls final herf til he gets back. If your with in 2 hrs from here. Jump in the car and Bring It!http://www.crocsrestaurant.com/


Hey Freddy, who are the other gorillas in the last two pics?


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Would love to join you guys for Paul! Great BOTL Looks like you guys are sending him off right Rockstar. Very cool of you! Paul - Thanks for everything and stay safe while over there man!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Hey Freddy, who are the other gorillas in the last two pics?


Those are good friends of Paul that he served with in the past..medical field guys in the Navy..Not on CS..


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, thats really great of you guys. Paul i guess i will get the "welcome to Afghanistan Herf" planning started! We'll get you coming and going!

LT :gn


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> Wow, thats really great of you guys. Paul i guess i will get the "welcome to Afghanistan Herf" planning started! We'll get you coming and going!
> 
> LT :gn


I'm looking forward to it Jason. Bringing a couple of "old time" Herfers with me from times in Maryland...We never thought we'd be herfing in Afghanistan together...:r I would also like to thank Freddy for capturing all the fun times over the past month...way cool.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Lumpold said:


> If the NavyDoc tour comes to the UK, let me know! How's Hong Kong?


:tpd:

If you ever come through England let us know.

T


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey everyone.. im in Baltimore,Md now and figured i take time to upload some pics from last night. We had a great time with some good friends and smoked some good sticks..Looks like I will have to do pics later..Ive met my download quota and dont have time to adjust right now.. See them soon..


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Hey everyone.. im in Baltimore,Md now and figured i take time to upload some pics from last night. We had a great time with some good friends and smoked some good sticks..Looks like I will have to do pics later..Ive met my download quota and dont have time to adjust right now.. See them soon..


Goodness..I can hardly wait.....wait, I was there I had a really great time also. Man, I should deploy more often:r


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Goodness..I can hardly wait.....wait, I was there I had a really great time also. Man, I should deploy more often:r


Where is your next stop? I am sorry I missed you down at Anita and Frank's! Sounds like it was a great time.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

This is Dan bringing Opus from the 05' Limited Edition Humi..And another Dan brought a unreleased Cohiba, a Culebra and a Dunhill Estupendo...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Paul getting excited to smoke some Dog Rockets:r oh and me too is excited..lol


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Man that Culebra had some unique flavors..Paul enjoying the Cohiba..More pics later..gotta go..


----------



## eyedoc (Oct 27, 2005)

It was great seeing you again last wednesday at Crocs. Great times, good friends, keep yer ass waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down!!

eye doc


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

The crew doin Cigars and Hooka's


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

That Culebra was incredible!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

[No message]


----------

